# Pinned/Pinless Blade Conversion



## kdampney (10 Feb 2014)

I'm sure this has probably been answered before, but I can't find an answer in the forum.

I have a SIP 01373 scrollsaw, and am trying to use pinless blades. The clamps look just like the Axminster ones here: http://www.axminster.co.uk/blade-clamp-for-awvfs-fretsaw

How do you go about making sure your pinless blades are lined up at the right height, in both the top and bottom clamps? Do you do it by eye, and then tension it a bit more or less, or have you modified your clamps so the blades fit in exactly right each time? If so, how?

When I try tensioning, or turn on after applying tension, the blade often pings out - how do you increase the grip on the blade in the clamps? I've tried rubbing a little fine sandpaper on the inside of the clamp, just wondering if anything else helps.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bodgerbaz (10 Feb 2014)

My saw is pinless as standard so I may not be able to help but I'll try.

With my pinless saw I attach a blade clamp to a blade with a key then install the blade into the saw. That fixes the bottom. I then offer up the blade to the top clamp on the 'C' arm and tighten it onto the arm with the thumbscrew. I then adjust the tension until it hits the right note.

With the link you sent, it would seem that you clamp the blade at the bottom using an allen key then offer it up and tighten the top using the allen key. If its 'pinging' out you may have to tighten it up a bit more?

Sorry I can't be more helpful but its easier to envision it when its in front of you.

Barry


----------



## kdampney (10 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the reply Barry.

Generally I release the tension, clamp the blade in at the top (where I can see what I'm doing, and guesstimate where the blade would be if it were pinned). I then hold down the arm and try to clamp at the bottom, where I can barely see what's going on, then re-apply tension, however that can cause the blade to pop out.

I probably have too much tension, but the knob is a quick release one - you turn it and/or lift up/press down (and it has bent before when doing the latter). It's quite fiddly to get right!


----------



## bodgerbaz (10 Feb 2014)

I've never used a pinned bladed saw so I'm sure what procedure you follow but for pinless saws you always clamp the bottom first then do all the adjustments at the top where you can see what you're doing. Might be worth giving it a whirl?


----------



## martinka (10 Feb 2014)

When I had a saw with the same clamps, I fitted the blades by eye, and wasn't too particular as it was easy to tweak the tension at the back of the saw. Spend a couple of minutes with the sandpaper, or better still some wet and dry or decent medium to fine emery cloth, and try to get the inside of the clamp a bit smoother, there are probably kerf marks left from when the slot was cut. Some clamps seem to be better than others. Also make sure there is no oil on the blade, I'm sure some blades are oiled to stop them rusting. I think these clamps want to be a bit tighter than some other types as the blades are not allowed to move. Unfortunately it's a bit of a compromise because if you get them too tight, they snap near the clamp after a bit of use. I don't know how long you have been scrolling, but most people seem to have these problems when they start out, so stick at it, it comes good eventually.


----------



## kdampney (10 Feb 2014)

Great, thanks, I'll try those suggestions! I've not been scrolling for long (mainly due to the lack of anywhere permanent to do it!). I also plan to change the clamp screws with quick-release-type handles as soon as I can.


----------

